# Raised panels with a hand plane



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm wanting to do some raised panels for a head board. I have a router table but it's not up to the level of a raised panel bit. Has anyone had experience doing raised panels with hand planes? Is it doable or should I start on my router table upgrade before this project?


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Look into making a jig for your table saw. It's not difficult once you grasp the concept and a little practice on some scrap pieces will get ya started.
This video will give ya the basic concept.
..Jon..


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GISer3546 said:


> I'm wanting to do some raised panels for a head board. I have a router table but it's not up to the level of a raised panel bit. Has anyone had experience doing raised panels with hand planes? Is it doable or should I start on my router table upgrade before this project?


To answer your question, yes, you could do raised panels by hand. They were made like that long before tailed tools. It would be a labor of love to get them all the same and create an edge that would fit into a groove.








 







.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Unleashing a reign of criticism by admitting this but.... I don't have a table saw. All my ripping is done with my bs, and a few passes from a no 8 pre war stanley. Meaning, I guess I'm used to the labor intensive methods. My mother lives near by and has a nice Jet cabinet saw which is available if I need a TS but the bs has done me well so far. I figure the actual tongue can be done with my router and a tongue and groove bit, while the raised panel itself with my hand plane territory. I've got a rabbet plane if needed.

Also wondering why someone would put the out feed of their table saw against a wall...


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Here`s a thread from Fire medic over on the hand tools forum.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/making-raised-panels-hand-tools-33353/


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I also don't have a table saw. I've never made a raised panel, though I'm planning to. Check out the post by Firemedic, and it'll give you a good sense of how to do it.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've seen some how to videos and it seems pretty straight forward. Just wondering if it it is in fact as easy as it looks to get good results.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've done similar things, planing boards at angles, and it's not that hard. Remember to do the cross-grain pieces first, to reduce tear-out at the edges. I imagine it will take some practice to get the angles perfect, but it shouldn't be too bad. Buy a small board and give it a try, though; that will be the easiest way to see how hard it is!


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

I have made doors with one single large raised panel with a hand held router. I used a 3/4" straight bit and the edge guide of the router. I took off the router base and added a larger lexan base. I clamped a 1x4 about 4" in from the edge and parallel to the edge of the panel. The router rode tipped between the edge of the panel and the 1x4 to get the proper angle. I left about 3/8" of the edge for something for the router to ride on and cleaned that up with a hand plane.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would suggest considering a vertical panel raising bit. The diameter of the bit is much smaller and easier to spin. All that you'll need to do is to make an attachment for your fence that raises it to 6 or 8 inches high.


----------

